# Installing dishwasher away from sink



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Ive got a customer who wants the dishwasher installed on a opposite wall of the kitcen sink. Ive seen this done with a trap installed in the crawlspace and the drain line just coming through the floor with a air break. If i do that, im afraid the crawlspace will flood if there where a drain problem. What have you guys done?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Use 5/8" radiator hose to extend dishwasher drain hose. Use what ever you want to run some water to it.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just put up a standpipe in the cabinet next to the DW. I've done the 15' of radiator hose maneuver but it always just seems like a clog waiting to happen.


----------



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

you don't want to drop the line through the floor as this will promote syphoning, and the result will be dishes that never wash properly.


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Id go with the stand pipe in the cabinet next to the dishwasher also.


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

If i put the standpipe in the cabinet next to the dishwasher what pipe size would you put in? I plan on using 2". Also, what about the possibility of a blockage and everything overflowing out of the standpipe?


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Make a hard connection from the dishwasher to the stand pipe if your local code doesn't require a an air gap. Just loop the dishwasher drain hose up as high as possible behind the dishwasher.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

curtis2kul said:


> If i put the standpipe in the cabinet next to the dishwasher what pipe size would you put in? I plan on using 2". Also, what about the possibility of a blockage and everything overflowing out of the standpipe?


 2" drain, 1-1/2" trap, trap arm and vent -- High loop if it's allowed, counter mounted air gap if it isn't.


----------

